# Contest for the ladies!!!



## Bout2getReal (Nov 5, 2012)

Well since we have a contest going for the guys on NFL sunday thought we might have one for the ladies. Thoughts and ideas on what you would like to see for the contest? Open to ideas on the prize also. Im thinking since we just released our Lady Var and Winstrol it would be one of those. Hell maybe boht . Let me know what you ladies would like. Whats an Alphamale without a good lady right?? Also check out out site. Might be looking for an AMA model for the next update. Must represent fitness and our attitude. One look at out site and im sure you will get a feel for what we are about. Only the best! PM me for any questions and let me know what you want.

Pit


----------



## Bout2getReal (Nov 5, 2012)

Does anyone talk in here? lol


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm a guy...but I do know ladies love football too.

*Ladies...

AMA is the real deal.*


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Nov 6, 2012)

Not a woman either...but have an idea ...how about AMA gives out a few T-shirts to the ladies of IML who are interested in the contest, and the ladies go ahead and pose sexy wearing their AMA shirts, however sexy you want to be, and the bros here will crown the winning lady "AMA Angel"!!! Of course there would be another prize disclosed by PitCrew himself, but this would be an epic contest for all to enjoy, and maybe a great way for AMA to find their AMA Angel to model their new apparel???

Just a thought that came to mind...


----------



## Sistersteel (Nov 6, 2012)

I think the sexy pic contest is a good idea.  It kills two birds with one stone.


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Nov 6, 2012)

Sistersteel said:


> I think the sexy pic contest is a good idea.  It kills two birds with one stone.



Coming from a very beautiful and reputable lady on the forum ...I will gladly volunteer to be a judge, which I'm sure would be a very difficult job .


----------



## Sistersteel (Nov 6, 2012)

I don't have an AMA t-shirt on but here's a pic of yours truly...


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 6, 2012)

Sistersteel said:


> I don't have an AMA t-shirt on but here's a pic of yours truly...



*And we have a winner!!!!!
*


----------



## Sistersteel (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm a rep so I can't win.  I was just kicking it off with a pic of lil ol' me.


----------



## NTL (Nov 6, 2012)

Dam SS way to start it off.


----------



## Bout2getReal (Nov 6, 2012)

NTL said:


> Dam SS way to start it off.



Thats why she is our resident FEMALE rep. Don't let the good looks fool ya. This lady could have most guys on here wrapped up in a pretzle in no time and you would all prob like it


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Nov 6, 2012)

Sistersteel said:


> I don't have an AMA t-shirt on but here's a pic of yours truly...



...I really am at a loss for words, I literally am paralyzed in front of my computer at the moment...or get up from my chair, wow!!!


----------



## Sistersteel (Nov 7, 2012)

ThePitCrew said:


> Thats why she is our resident FEMALE rep. Don't let the good looks fool ya. This lady could have most guys on here wrapped up in a pretzle in no time and you would all prob like it



You almost sound like you'd like to be my first contestant... I mean victim.


----------



## Bout2getReal (Nov 7, 2012)

Sistersteel said:


> You almost sound like you'd like to be my first contestant... I mean victim.



I can assure you one thing if you got me in a triangle i dont think id even try to get out lol


----------



## Thunder46 (Nov 7, 2012)

Nice start


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 7, 2012)

sistersteel said:


> i don't have an ama t-shirt on but here's a pic of yours truly...


*
  LIVING SCULPTURE. A true work of art.*​


----------



## Sistersteel (Nov 7, 2012)

ThePitCrew said:


> I can assure you one thing if you got me in a triangle i dont think id even try to get out lol



LOL.  You just want to sit in my closed guard.  Or maybe you just want to go north south on me, lol.


----------



## Sistersteel (Nov 7, 2012)

And C'mon ladies...... I know I'm not the only female on here.  Sassy post a pic of your sexy ass for everyone to see.  Lymbo, I've heard you like to post pics so don't be shy.  Post them up.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 7, 2012)

my wife^^^ she used to post some...trolls and desperate internet guys run women off here


----------



## Sistersteel (Nov 7, 2012)

The women need to get a little thicker skin and the staff need to be a little more proactive.  

There will always be some undersexed internet fattys who think they actually have a chance with one of us but all we need to do is laugh and they'll crawl back to their corner of the basement in their parent's house. lol


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 7, 2012)

Sistersteel said:


> The women need to get a little thicker skin and the staff need to be a little more proactive.
> 
> There will always be some undersexed internet fattys who think they actually have a chance with one of us but all we need to do is laugh and they'll crawl back to their corner of the basement in their parent's house. lol


*
You're probably right but there's absolutely no excuse for treating a woman like shit or being inappropriate toward her even if it's not in person.
The anonymity of the internet makes those assholes feel they can get away with being total douchebags with no real consequences.*


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Nov 7, 2012)

Whatever happened to being a gentleman? It seems to be a lost value by most.


----------



## Colestar (Nov 7, 2012)

If you send me a shirt I will send you a pic!! By the way....I'm a female!!


----------



## HeavyLifter (Nov 7, 2012)

Pre cycle photos, will post more tomorrow 


. 


Squat for reps, this isn't my max


----------



## Colestar (Nov 7, 2012)

Recent back pic. Prob not as hot as the other's posted but thought I would throw it up anyway


----------



## Z499 (Nov 7, 2012)

edited post


----------



## HeavyLifter (Nov 7, 2012)

Edit post. iPad messing up


----------



## HeavyLifter (Nov 7, 2012)

Colestar said:


> Recent back pic. Prob not as hot as the other's posted but thought I would throw it up anyway



Nice back girl!! That's what Im trying to work on now.


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 7, 2012)

Colestar said:


> Recent back pic. Prob not as hot as the other's posted but thought I would throw it up anyway



*That's beautiful...*


----------



## Colestar (Nov 7, 2012)

HeavyLifter said:


> Nice back girl!! That's what Im trying to work on now.




Thanks HL, and YOU have what  I'm working on now!!! An a**!!!



fsdsob said:


> *That's beautiful...*



oooooo....well....thank you!!! :bounce:


----------



## HeavyLifter (Nov 7, 2012)

Colestar said:


> Thanks HL, and YOU have what  I'm working on now!!! An a**!!!
> 
> 
> I've been cursed with it my whole life lol


----------



## dieseljimmy (Nov 7, 2012)

Ummm this contest has the best start I've seen... Very impressive- I'm soo glad I'm not a judge...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 7, 2012)

she actually doesnt workout


every now and then shes like im getting fat and trains for a month
tiny beast mode - YouTube


----------



## AlphaMalePharma (Nov 7, 2012)

HeavyLifter said:


> Pre cycle photos, will post more tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 48036
> View attachment 48037.
> ...



I need a chick who hits the power rack witha hoody on and runs cycles...were are all these at my gym god damn it  lol
what your cycle look like ?


----------



## AlphaMalePharma (Nov 7, 2012)

Colestar said:


> Recent back pic. Prob not as hot as the other's posted but thought I would throw it up anyway



nice back, very impressive


----------



## HeavyLifter (Nov 7, 2012)

AlphaMalePharma said:


> I need a chick who hits the power rack witha hoody on and runs cycles...were are all these at my gym god damn it  lol
> what your cycle look like ?



Week1-5 10mg Dbol
Week 2-12 25mg test prop m,w,f 
Week 9-12 10mg of winny/var


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Nov 7, 2012)

Colestar said:


> Recent back pic. Prob not as hot as the other's posted but thought I would throw it up anyway



All depends on the gentleman...I think it is quite hot, don't need to be naked or in lingerie to be hot


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Nov 7, 2012)

HeavyLifter said:


> Colestar said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks HL, and YOU have what  I'm working on now!!! An a**!!!
> ...


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Nov 7, 2012)

AlphaMalePharma said:


> nice back, very impressive



Oh, now look who shows up? You're welcome .


----------



## Colestar (Nov 7, 2012)

I've been cursed with it my whole life lol[/QUOTE]

Did you actually use the word CURSED?!? Ha!!! 



AlphaMalePharma said:


> nice back, very impressive



Thanks man!  I'm working on it....



MuscleAddiction said:


> All depends on the gentleman...I think it is quite hot, don't need to be naked or in lingerie to be hot


----------



## Z499 (Nov 7, 2012)

HL hates it when I bite her butt when she walks in front of me when I'm on the couch. 


Sent while doing arm curls in the squat rack


----------



## Bout2getReal (Nov 7, 2012)

Ladies thanks for the entries so far. Def a great way to kick this off. A reminder to all the Alpha Dawgs. I know there is a lot of hormones kicking but this isnt a "Porn" thread. The ladies can post what they want but please be respectful. Some of the ladies are members wifes and girlfriends. Nothing wrong with admiration lets just keep it respectfull.


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Nov 7, 2012)

ThePitCrew said:


> Ladies thanks for the entries so far. Def a great way to kick this off. A reminder to all the Alpha Dawgs. I know there is a lot of hormones kicking but this isnt a "Porn" thread. The ladies can post what they want but please be respectful. Some of the ladies are members wifes and girlfriends. Nothing wrong with admiration lets just keep it respectfull.



When you are a gentleman...you are always respectful to the ladies!


----------



## AlphaMalePharma (Nov 7, 2012)

HeavyLifter said:


> Week1-5 10mg Dbol
> Week 2-12 25mg test prop m,w,f
> Week 9-12 10mg of winny/var


damn you dont fuck around lol, i think you should run the var all the way through at 10mg/ed, i dont see that low of a dose
taking much of a toll on your liver as long as you take the proper precautions, from what i understand most females run their var cycles 12+ weeks,
or maybe some primo instead  hmmm...decisions decisions


----------



## AlphaMalePharma (Nov 7, 2012)

MuscleAddiction said:


> Oh, now look who shows up? You're welcome .


lol, you know i couldn't miss out on this one


----------



## HeavyLifter (Nov 8, 2012)

AlphaMalePharma said:


> damn you dont fuck around lol, i think you should run the var all the way through at 10mg/ed, i dont see that low of a dose
> taking much of a toll on your liver as long as you take the proper precautions, from what i understand most females run their var cycles 12+ weeks,
> or maybe some primo instead  hmmm...decisions decisions




If I had some var now I would start it,(wink:wink)and do a journal. I've been doing a lot research on both winny/ var and from what I've read winny you put less water weight on. 






My goal is to be on stage in a year, Physique.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Nov 8, 2012)

Some fine looking ladies here at I.M. Hopefully the trolls stay in anything goes and let this contest run its course. Good Luck gals, you all look awesome


----------



## Colestar (Nov 8, 2012)

HeavyLifter said:


> Nice back girl!! That's what Im trying to work on now.





HeavyLifter said:


> Colestar said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks HL, and YOU have what  I'm working on now!!! An a**!!!
> ...


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Nov 8, 2012)

HeavyLifter said:


> You normally compete in figure??
> I'm interested in Physique as well, IF I ever get on stage!!!



Come on girl, in my opinion you are already on your way, stay and think positive and remember we are our own worst critics. I too am planning on getting back on stage next year and there are the days I think "yeah right", but I am and will get my ass back up there and fucking be the best I can...and that is all you have to do for yourself...and another thing is once you are up there on that stage...you are already a champion!!!

I will motivate you...and I know my boys of AMA will too .

Keep it up...you are looking phenomenal!!!!


----------



## Z499 (Nov 8, 2012)

AlphaMalePharma said:


> damn you dont fuck around lol, i think you should run the var all the way through at 10mg/ed, i dont see that low of a dose
> taking much of a toll on your liver as long as you take the proper precautions, from what i understand most females run their var cycles 12+ weeks,
> or maybe some primo instead  hmmm...decisions decisions



When I ordered my Dbol they sent me more than I asked for so I took my extras which were 50mg caps and broke them down to 10mg liquid orals and we'll get some more pics tonight


Sent while doing arm curls in the squat rack


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Nov 8, 2012)

MuscleAddiction said:


> Come on girl, in my opinion you are already on your way, stay and think positive and remember we are our own worst critics. I too am planning on getting back on stage next year and there are the days I think "yeah right", but I am and will get my ass back up there and fucking be the best I can...and that is all you have to do for yourself...and another thing is once you are up there on that stage...you are already a champion!!!
> 
> I will motivate you...and I know my boys of AMA will too .
> 
> Keep it up...you are looking phenomenal!!!!



This was for Colestar...


----------



## HeavyLifter (Nov 8, 2012)

Colestar said:


> HeavyLifter said:
> 
> 
> > You normally compete in figure??
> ...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 8, 2012)

little arnies - YouTube


----------



## Z499 (Nov 8, 2012)

Had HL working shoulders and back today


http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j...C-A945-97097FEBF9D0-4378-0000092DA10911DB.mp4


http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j...7-A57D-85EB02AE5214-4378-0000092E1F7A3242.mp4

Sent while doing arm curls in the squat rack


----------



## Z499 (Nov 8, 2012)

This is for my previous post













Sent while doing arm curls in the squat rack


----------



## Z499 (Nov 8, 2012)

My apologies, my dang Iphone wont let me upload to youtube so i tried photobucket and i still didnt like it. so i finally got youtube links up. HL working her back


IMG 1356 - YouTube
IMG 1355 - YouTube


----------



## Sistersteel (Nov 8, 2012)

Colestar said:


> Thanks HL, and YOU have what  I'm working on now!!! An a**!!!
> oooooo....well....thank you!!! :bounce:



Colestar squats, lunges, stadiums, etc all help build a nice round rock hard ass.  Be sure to sit back when you squat and not sit down.  Sitting back will put the emphasis on glutes as well as the other muscles in the posterior chain.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 8, 2012)

pulldowns - YouTube



010 - YouTube


----------



## Sistersteel (Nov 8, 2012)

Good to see the women posting.  I knew I wasn't the only one here.  

Keep'm coming...


----------



## Z499 (Nov 8, 2012)

we'll have alot more tomorrow, gym will be dead since it will be friday.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 8, 2012)

tiny pushups - YouTube


----------



## HeavyLifter (Nov 8, 2012)

So when does this contest end???????


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Nov 8, 2012)

HeavyLifter said:


> So when does this contest end???????



Well the idea was for the ladies to receive AMA shirts and for you to pose in them in a sexy manner and posting the photos for judging...but SS has took over here and has had all of you posting beautiful photos of yourselves already, so I will leave this up to AMA to decide what they want to do


----------



## HeavyLifter (Nov 8, 2012)

Well shoot ill take a shirt!!!


----------



## Z499 (Nov 8, 2012)

here's another pic of HL


----------



## HeavyLifter (Nov 8, 2012)

Z499 said:


> here's another pic of HL



I hate this picture of me!!( even tho I'm the photographer who took it) I was bulking than


----------



## Bout2getReal (Nov 8, 2012)

Not sure how long this will go but let me say that all you ladies are beautiful and have great physiques. Thanks for the entries and keep up the hard work. As it stand right now its a tie for me. Me and Alpha are really going to have a hard time with this one.


----------



## Colestar (Nov 8, 2012)

MuscleAddiction said:


> Come on girl, in my opinion you are already on your way, stay and think positive and remember we are our own worst critics. I too am planning on getting back on stage next year and there are the days I think "yeah right", but I am and will get my ass back up there and fucking be the best I can...and that is all you have to do for yourself...and another thing is once you are up there on that stage...you are already a champion!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Appreciate the words of encouragement and you hit the nail on the head when saying we are our own worse critic's!! I was approx 5 weeks out last year (would have been my 1st contest) and dropped out due to doubt and over training. Looking back I was just being dumb!! How long have you been competing?? What weight class are you normally in??




Sistersteel said:


> Colestar squats, lunges, stadiums, etc all help build a nice round rock hard ass.  Be sure to sit back when you squat and not sit down.  Sitting back will put the emphasis on glutes as well as the other muscles in the posterior chain.



Sister - Thank you for the advice!! I have been working harder on my glutes/ ham's and have already started seeing small changes. Squats are low weight, high reps, ass to the ground. Would you suggest going heavier w/ less rep's? I have also been incorporating walking lunges w/ and w/out weight, and aerobic style step up's on the high and low jump box everyday between lifting.........


----------



## Colestar (Nov 8, 2012)

HeavyLifter said:


> So when does this contest end???????



I think this contest should go on forever!! 



HeavyLifter said:


> Well shoot ill take a shirt!!!



I am betting AMA's shirt's are pretty cool .....


----------



## Bout2getReal (Nov 8, 2012)

Colestar said:


> I think this contest should go on forever!!
> 
> 
> 
> I am betting AMA's shirt's are pretty cool .....



They are.. But im thinking for you lovely ladies we might make some special baby doll T's  When i get a chance ill put up the shirts we have.


----------



## Colestar (Nov 8, 2012)

HeavyLifter said:


> So when does this contest end???????





ThePitCrew said:


> They are.. But im thinking for you lovely ladies we might make some special baby doll T's  _*When i get a chance ill put up the shirts we have.*_



People could always tailor them like all the young kids do at our gym!!


This pic was 5 weeks out last year. Please excuse my bloated belly, I had just finished eating my morning oatmeal!!


----------



## Sistersteel (Nov 8, 2012)

Colestar said:


> Sister - Thank you for the advice!! I have been working harder on my glutes/ ham's and have already started seeing small changes. Squats are low weight, high reps, ass to the ground. Would you suggest going heavier w/ less rep's? I have also been incorporating walking lunges w/ and w/out weight, and aerobic style step up's on the high and low jump box everyday between lifting.........



Yes, I would advise you to squat heavier weight and lower reps.  Put a bar on your back when do lunges or you can hold some db's.


----------



## Sistersteel (Nov 8, 2012)

Just thought I'd throw another pic of myself up here since I started it off.  This is my walk around condition/weight.  I don't bodybuild so I'm not prepping for anything.


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Nov 8, 2012)

HeavyLifter said:


> I hate this picture of me!!( even tho I'm the photographer who took it) I was bulking than



Alrighty then!!! Beautiful!


----------



## Colestar (Nov 8, 2012)

Sistersteel said:


> Yes, I would advise you to squat heavier weight and lower reps.  Put a bar on your back when do lunges or you can hold some db's.



Awesome, thank you SS


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Nov 8, 2012)

_*Appreciate the words of encouragement and you hit the nail on the head when saying we are our own worse critic's!! I was approx 5 weeks out last year (would have been my 1st contest) and dropped out due to doubt and over training. Looking back I was just being dumb!! How long have you been competing?? What weight class are you normally in??
*_
My first bodybuilding competition was in 2005 (2nd Heavyweight Novice), then competed in 2007 in two shows back to back, 1 week apart...brutal! First show was supposed to be a warm up to the show I wanted to win (1st Place Heavyweight Mens Open, 2nd Place Heavyweight Novice...again), the the following week I placed guess??? 2nd Place Heavyweight Novice lol!!! Same show as in 2005. SO that is the show I am doing in 2013! Third times a charm ! 

I took time off to be daddy to my little girl, now she wants to see her daddy up on stage flexing his biceps ...she is my biggest fan, and I'm hers !!!

Girl, you look great, I know you would do very well...you put your mind to it and sky is the limit!!! I know you have what it takes!!!


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Nov 8, 2012)

Sistersteel said:


> Just thought I'd throw another pic of myself up here since I started it off.  This is my walk around condition/weight.  I don't bodybuild so I'm not prepping for anything.



WOW!!! Awesome girl...just fucking awesome!!!


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Nov 8, 2012)

Z499 said:


> here's another pic of HL



So safe to assume she is your wife proud man??? You are a very blessed man!!!


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Nov 8, 2012)

Colestar said:


> People could always tailor them like all the young kids do at our gym!!
> 
> 
> This pic was 5 weeks out last year. Please excuse my bloated belly, I had just finished eating my morning oatmeal!!



...and you didn't compete??? You were 5 weeks out and you were at that condition??? What are you waiting for??? You are there, or can get there as you already have, build your confidence and go get it done!!!


----------



## Z499 (Nov 8, 2012)

Yup she is the mrs. And I couldn't be more proud. I love pushing to her limits in the weight room. Today I worked her to the point where she couldn't even do 45# db's for seated db shoulder press


Sent while doing arm curls in the squat rack


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Nov 8, 2012)

Z499 said:


> Yup she is the mrs. And I couldn't be more proud.
> 
> 
> Sent while doing arm curls in the squat rack



Nice!!!


----------



## Bout2getReal (Nov 8, 2012)

Z499 said:


> Yup she is the mrs. And I couldn't be more proud.
> 
> 
> Sent while doing arm curls in the squat rack



I was so proud of you till i read the part about the squat rack LMAO.


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Nov 8, 2012)

ThePitCrew said:


> They are.. But im thinking for you lovely ladies we might make some special baby doll T's  When i get a chance ill put up the shirts we have.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 9, 2012)




----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 9, 2012)

Sistersteel said:


>



*You're better built than most houses.*
*
Gorgeous...*


----------



## Sistersteel (Nov 9, 2012)

ThePitCrew said:


> I was so proud of you till i read the part about the squat rack LMAO.



Curls in a squat rack???  Don't be that guy Z499, LOL.


----------



## Z499 (Nov 9, 2012)

Oh I'm not that guy, but there are many of those guys at my gym. When I work arms I don't use the squat rack, I use the preacher cause that hardly gets touched, and I do db's


Sent while doing arm curls in the squat rack


----------



## Sistersteel (Nov 9, 2012)

Paranoid Fitness said:


> *You're better built than most houses.*
> *
> Gorgeous...*



I don't think anyone's compared me to a house, lol.


----------



## HeavyLifter (Nov 9, 2012)

Sistersteel said:


> I don't think anyone's compared me to a house, lol.



Love your legs!!! So beautiful, can I ask how much you squat?


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 9, 2012)

Paranoid Fitness said:


> *You're better built than most houses.*
> *
> Gorgeous...*





Sistersteel said:


> I don't think anyone's compared me to a house, lol.




More of an analogy than a comparison.

Completely meant as a compliment.

I've learned not only to appreciate beauty but acknowledge it as well.


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 9, 2012)

HeavyLifter said:


> Love your legs!!! So beautiful, can I ask how much you squat?



My guess at the answer to that is *"a shitload."*


----------



## Z499 (Nov 9, 2012)

Sistersteel said:


>






The Commodores-Brick House - YouTube


----------



## Z499 (Nov 9, 2012)

IMG 1360 - YouTube


----------



## Sistersteel (Nov 9, 2012)

Paranoid Fitness said:


> More of an analogy than a comparison.
> 
> Completely meant as a compliment.
> 
> I've learned not only to appreciate beauty but acknowledge it as well.



LOL.  I knew that.  I was only being a smart ass.  Thanks hun for the compliment.  Most men can't appreciate a big, sexy, strong woman.   Usually they're intimated.  



HeavyLifter said:


> Love your legs!!! So beautiful, can I ask how much you squat?



Thank you HeavyLifter.  Of course you can ask.  My best raw squat is 525lbs at 198lbs.  Just a belt and knee wraps.  Looking to beat that next year.  There's a vid of me on youtube hitting 500lbs for a double raw.  I want to hit 600lbs at 198lbs.  Personally I think thick, muscles legs are sexy and nothing gets legs thick and muscled like heavy squats.



Paranoid Fitness said:


> My guess at the answer to that is *"a shitload."*



LOL.  You'd be correct.


----------



## HeavyLifter (Nov 9, 2012)

Damn girl, you are my mentor!!! I can squat only half that amount but my goal is to get up to 300 by next year. I love legs and squats, but even better than that is I love to get in the squat rack at the gym and throw weight around at 5ft 1 in and weigh 130. I agree with you on thick muscle legs being sexy, I'm working on mine now. My butt and hips is where I carry my fat, and it drives me crazy. I don't mine being a thicker girl, I just want it to be in muscle. 

Lol, now you just need to Recruit a few females that loves lifting and squatting in your area and make THE SISTERHOOD OF IRON STEEL. Lol those wold be some badass chicks


----------



## Sistersteel (Nov 10, 2012)

HeavyLifter said:


> Lol, now you just need to Recruit a few females that loves lifting and squatting in your area and make THE SISTERHOOD OF IRON STEEL. Lol those wold be some badass chicks



That would be nice but unfortunately the women where I'm at all want to be rail thin and have no muscle whatsoever.  They all want to be the next bikini pro.  It takes a special woman to want to push past the cultural and societal boundaries and build a muscular physique.


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 10, 2012)

Sistersteel said:


> That would be nice but unfortunately the women where I'm at all want to be rail thin and have no muscle whatsoever.  They all want to be the next bikini pro.  It takes a special woman to want to push past the cultural and societal boundaries and build a muscular physique.




Amen, Sister.


----------



## HeavyLifter (Nov 10, 2012)

Sistersteel said:


> That would be nice but unfortunately the women where I'm at all want to be rail thin and have no muscle whatsoever.  They all want to be the next bikini pro.  It takes a special woman to want to push past the cultural and societal boundaries and build a muscular physique.



Amen!!! I know what you mean. I use to be like that. Starving myself to get thin cause its what everyone liked...I've always been a little Tom boy so wasn't popular with the boys growing up. When I got down to 105-110 pounds I saw a pic of me and I looked so unhealthy.being military I've always worked out but more cardio.the day I started lifting heavy and squatting I was addicted. My main goal was to competed but now I wouldn't mind doing women's power lifting.....


----------



## Sistersteel (Nov 10, 2012)

Paranoid Fitness said:


> More of an analogy than a comparison.
> 
> Completely meant as a compliment.
> 
> I've learned not only to appreciate beauty but acknowledge it as well.





HeavyLifter said:


> Love your legs!!! So beautiful, can I ask how much you squat?





HeavyLifter said:


> Amen!!! I know what you mean. I use to be like that. Starving myself to get thin cause its what everyone liked...I've always been a little Tom boy so wasn't popular with the boys growing up. When I got down to 105-110 pounds I saw a pic of me and I looked so unhealthy.being military I've always worked out but more cardio.the day I started lifting heavy and squatting I was addicted. My main goal was to competed but now I wouldn't mind doing women's power lifting.....



Powerlifting is a lot of fun and I get a greater sense of accomplishment than I ever got from bodybuilding.  There's also a comradery with powerlifters that you just don't have with bodybuilders.  You should go onto powerliftingwatch.com and see what meet is in your area and go to it and check it out.


----------



## HeavyLifter (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks girl I'll look it up tonight. I also looked up your video last night too, very nice!! I love finding new females, like yourself that I can look up to and keep me motivated when I'm having a bad day. I was looking at a few powerlifting videos too.


----------



## Colestar (Nov 11, 2012)

Sistersteel said:


> Just thought I'd throw another pic of myself up here since I started it off.  This is my walk around condition/weight.  I don't bodybuild so I'm not prepping for anything.




Amazing physique. You remind me of a pro that works out in our gym. Love ur look!


----------



## Sistersteel (Nov 11, 2012)

HeavyLifter said:


> Thanks girl I'll look it up tonight. I also looked up your video last night too, very nice!! I love finding new females, like yourself that I can look up to and keep me motivated when I'm having a bad day. I was looking at a few powerlifting videos too.



The only vid I could find of me squatting was a 525lbs double with reverse green bands (loose and not choked).  You'll see me wearing a red shirt saying enjoy a choke.  I'll be posting new vids of my training soon.  I'm not training at that powerlifting gym anymore so it'll be a little slower going.

Don't confuse me with some other chick.  A member sent me a vid asking if it was me and the girl barely bent her knees.  That's not a squat to depth that's hardly considered a partial.


----------



## HeavyLifter (Nov 11, 2012)

...well the video I thought was you wasn't  lol. I haven't been able to find it.


----------



## ElliotV (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm a little too little to compete with you ladies!  Just starting out.  BUT I could use a prize to help me get there ;-)


----------



## Z499 (Nov 11, 2012)

post pics, you never know


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Bout2getReal (Nov 11, 2012)

As far as the contest goes, its over. A winner has been picked. As far as the thread goes i hope it continues and i hope all the ladies take advantage of our resident Ladies Rep Sistersteel and i hope more women on the site take part. Thanks to the ladies who entered.


----------



## HeavyLifter (Nov 11, 2012)

When will the winner be announced ????


----------



## Bout2getReal (Nov 11, 2012)

HeavyLifter said:


> When will the winner be announced ????



One the other ladies check in wondering who won i will post


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 11, 2012)

me so lucky


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 11, 2012)

who is it!?

i gotta go to bed


----------



## Bout2getReal (Nov 11, 2012)

Waiting on one more to check in KOS.


----------



## HeavyLifter (Nov 11, 2012)

Come on Colestar check in....lol


----------



## HeavyLifter (Nov 11, 2012)

Can I check in for her


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 11, 2012)

It says she's online. Send her a PM.


----------



## HeavyLifter (Nov 11, 2012)

Sent her one.... No reply


----------



## Sistersteel (Nov 11, 2012)

HeavyLifter said:


> Sent her one.... No reply



I sent you one back


----------



## HeavyLifter (Nov 11, 2012)

No not for you sistersteel for Colestar


----------



## Bout2getReal (Nov 11, 2012)

AND the WINNER IS.... We couldnt decide LOL.. ALL the ladies were great we couldnt pick just one. You all are going to get one of our shirts. PM me with your sizes. Welcome to the AMA Army and keep up the hard your. You all look great.


----------



## HeavyLifter (Nov 12, 2012)

Sweet!!!! Great job ladies


----------



## Colestar (Nov 12, 2012)

HeavyLifter said:


> Can I check in for her



You could have!!! I give you permission for the next time!!  Sorry about that, I wasn't home!!!



ThePitCrew said:


> AND the WINNER IS.... We couldnt decide LOL.. ALL the ladies were great we couldnt pick just one. You all are going to get one of our shirts. PM me with your sizes. Welcome to the AMA Army and keep up the hard your. You all look great.



That's awesome thank you so much!!! Very cool of you guy's!!!  Size....it depends, is it a tanks or tee-shirt??


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 12, 2012)

I keep telling everyone the guys (and gal) at AMA are true professionals.
My hat's off to all the ladies, you're all beautiful...keep the faith, sisters.
For AMA, you were faced with a difficult decision and not deciding was the right choice. Way cool.


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Nov 12, 2012)

ThePitCrew said:


> AND the WINNER IS.... We couldnt decide LOL.. ALL the ladies were great we couldnt pick just one. You all are going to get one of our shirts. PM me with your sizes. Welcome to the AMA Army and keep up the hard your. You all look great.



Welcome AMA Angel's!!! All beautiful and powerful, two very attractive characteristics in a woman...this was a fun contest and thanks to SisterSteel for kicking it off with that beautiful photo of yourself, once we seen that we knew we were in for a great contest!!!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Nov 12, 2012)

Great job ladies! Yall look amazing! Im hoping for another ladies contest in the near future!


----------



## longworthb (Nov 12, 2012)

Z499 no disrespect bro but your wife looks damn good lol. From a fellow Hoosier of course. Great job ladies u all look amazing


----------



## AlphaMalePharma (Nov 12, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> Great job ladies! Yall look amazing! Im hoping for another ladies contest in the near future!



you know its not too late for you to enter  lol


----------



## Sistersteel (Nov 12, 2012)

MuscleAddiction said:


> Welcome AMA Angel's!!! All beautiful and powerful, two very attractive characteristics in a woman...this was a fun contest and thanks to SisterSteel for kicking it off with that beautiful photo of yourself, once we seen that we knew we were in for a great contest!!!



Anything to help get the ladies posting.  I just hope this trend continues and the women of IMF continue to post more often.


----------



## Z499 (Nov 12, 2012)

longworthb said:


> Z499 no disrespect bro but your wife looks damn good lol. From a fellow Hoosier of course. Great job ladies u all look amazing




gotta love them cornfed women


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Nov 12, 2012)

AlphaMalePharma said:


> you know its not too late for you to enter  lol



Lol all i have to post are pics that are months old because im bulking up a bit right now. I will make sure to post some new pics when ive leaned up. I would love to see what the shirts look like ladies!


----------



## Colestar (Nov 12, 2012)

HeavyLifter said:


> Damn girl, you are my mentor!!! I can squat only half that amount but my goal is to get up to 300 by next year. I love legs and squats, but even better than that is I love to get in the squat rack at the gym and throw weight around at 5ft 1 in and weigh 130. I agree with you on thick muscle legs being sexy, I'm working on mine now. My butt and hips is where I carry my fat, and it drives me crazy. I don't mine being a thicker girl, I just want it to be in muscle.
> 
> Lol, now you just need to Recruit a few females that loves lifting and squatting in your area and make THE SISTERHOOD OF IRON STEEL. Lol those wold be
> some badass chicks




This makes me want to start setting goals.....more weight when working legs!!! I think I will start tracking the weight and make this a priority!! Thanks for the inspiration ladies


----------



## HeavyLifter (Nov 12, 2012)

Colestar said:


> This makes me want to start setting goals.....more weight when working legs!!! I think I will start tracking the weight and make this a priority!! Thanks for the inspiration ladies



Agreed girl, that's way I just entered a powerlifting contest for Dec . I'm at a point in my training where I need a big goal so I stay motativited. Time to hit it big again, I hit 205 again on squats but I should hit my max(225) by Friday .


----------



## Bout2getReal (Nov 12, 2012)

Colestar said:


> This makes me want to start setting goals.....more weight when working legs!!! I think I will start tracking the weight and make this a priority!! Thanks for the inspiration ladies



Now we are talking!!! This is why we started this thread. Inspiration. This is a community and we want and need to encourage and push each other along. Great job ladies. Your bringin a tear to my eyes.. Damm i need to up my AI's LOL..


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 12, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> Lol all i have to post are pics that are months old because im bulking up a bit right now. I will make sure to post some new pics when ive leaned up. I would love to see what the shirts look like ladies!



*Hey Alpha,

I think Miss Springsteen deserves a shirt too.

If you're reading this thread take the time to add points to Alpha's rep. Don't forget to share props with Pit and the ladies here as well.
*


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Nov 12, 2012)

Colestar said:


> This makes me want to start setting goals.....more weight when working legs!!! I think I will start tracking the weight and make this a priority!! Thanks for the inspiration ladies



Thata girl!!! You can do anything you put your mind too...that is what I tell my little 6 year old little angel everyday!!!


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Nov 12, 2012)

HeavyLifter said:


> Agreed girl, that's way I just entered a powerlifting contest for Dec . I'm at a point in my training where I need a big goal so I stay motativited. Time to hit it big again, I hit 205 again on squats but I should hit my max(225) by Friday .



Hell yeah!!! That is what I am talking about...take the plunge and kill it!!!


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Nov 12, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> Lol all i have to post are pics that are months old because im bulking up a bit right now. I will make sure to post some new pics when ive leaned up. I would love to see what the shirts look like ladies!



Last but certainly not least...beautiful!!!


----------



## Colestar (Nov 12, 2012)

HeavyLifter said:


> Agreed girl, that's way I just entered a powerlifting contest for Dec . I'm at a point in my training where I need a big goal so I stay motativited. Time to hit it big again, I hit 205 again on squats but I should hit my max(225) by Friday .



That's awesome!! Will it be your 1st contest?? Love to watch the female/male PL's at my gym. Get it girl!!!



ThePitCrew said:


> Now we are talking!!! This is why we started this thread. Inspiration. This is a community and we want and need to encourage and push each other along. Great job ladies. Your bringin a tear to my eyes.. Damm i need to up my AI's LOL..



Please don't get all "girly" on us!!! NO CRYING!!!!


----------



## HeavyLifter (Nov 12, 2012)

Yes Colestar this will be my first!! I'll probably get owned but hey I have a goal and I train hard.....time will tell. It's a small contest so I thought it would be a great one for my first ,get my feet wet and see what they are like.


----------



## Sistersteel (Nov 12, 2012)

HeavyLifter said:


> Agreed girl, that's way I just entered a powerlifting contest for Dec . I'm at a point in my training where I need a big goal so I stay motativited. Time to hit it big again, I hit 205 again on squats but I should hit my max(225) by Friday .



Be sure to read the rules of the Federation so you know what to do and what not to do.  Each fed has their own set of rules.  And also just have fun.


----------



## kristaleigh (Nov 13, 2012)

HeavyLifter said:


> Yes Colestar this will be my first!! I'll probably get owned but hey I have a goal and I train hard.....time will tell. It's a small contest so I thought it would be a great one for my first ,get my feet wet and see what they are like.



We'll get you there! And you know I'll be there for you girl!


----------



## HeavyLifter (Nov 13, 2012)

kristaleigh said:


> We'll get you there! And you know I'll be there for you girl!



Krista I know girl, you are  the best. We will both reach our goal this year!!!


----------



## Bout2getReal (Nov 13, 2012)

What do you ladies think of this.. We might do our standard shit but i though one just for you guys would be nice. Tell me what you think.


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Nov 13, 2012)

ThePitCrew said:


> What do you ladies think of this.. We might do our standard shit but i though one just for you guys would be nice. Tell me what you think.



I would love one of those for the wife! Nice design, color scheme, and on a babydoll or spaghetti strap top would be perfect!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Nov 13, 2012)

ThePitCrew said:


> What do you ladies think of this.. We might do our standard shit but i though one just for you guys would be nice. Tell me what you think.



that looks awesome!


----------



## HeavyLifter (Nov 13, 2012)

LOVE IT!!! Great job,Now I am a professional photographer so I when I get the T shirt  I could do a nice photo shoot for you guys.


----------



## kristaleigh (Nov 13, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## Colestar (Nov 13, 2012)

ThePitCrew said:


> What do you ladies think of this.. We might do our standard shit but i though one just for you guys would be nice. Tell me what you think.




Very nice!! Love the added pink!!!


----------



## AlphaMalePharma (Nov 13, 2012)

Paranoid Fitness said:


> *Hey Alpha,
> 
> I think Miss Springsteen deserves a shirt too.
> 
> ...


Yes I agree lol...


----------



## AlphaMalePharma (Nov 13, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> Lol all i have to post are pics that are months old because im bulking up a bit right now. I will make sure to post some new pics when ive leaned up. I would love to see what the shirts look like ladies!


we have another winner  lol...pm pittcrew your size if you'd like one


----------



## AlphaMalePharma (Nov 13, 2012)

i know all you  ladies will be posting pics in your new  AMA ANGEL shirts when you get them right?


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Nov 13, 2012)

AlphaMalePharma said:


> we have another winner  lol...pm pittcrew your size if you'd like one



Thank you so much AMP and AMA!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Nov 13, 2012)

AlphaMalePharma said:


> i know all you  ladies will be posting pics in your new  AMA ANGEL shirts when you get them right?



Yes sir i def will!


----------



## Colestar (Nov 14, 2012)

AlphaMalePharma said:


> i know all you  ladies will be posting pics in your new  AMA ANGEL shirts when you get them right?





Yes sir!!


----------



## Bout2getReal (Nov 14, 2012)

Ok heres the other option for the back.. Which one would you ladies prefer?


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Nov 14, 2012)

hmm tough choice but i think i like the other one better


----------



## kristaleigh (Nov 14, 2012)

I like the second one. I want one! Am I too late?


----------



## HeavyLifter (Nov 14, 2012)

I still like the first one


----------



## Colestar (Nov 14, 2012)

_*They both rock but I like the 2nd one the best est!! *_


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Nov 14, 2012)

kristaleigh said:


> I like the second one. I want one! Am I too late?



Nope!!! Just in time!!!


----------



## kristaleigh (Nov 14, 2012)

Sweet, what do I need to do?


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Nov 14, 2012)

kristaleigh said:


> Sweet, what do I need to do?



My bad, yes the contest is over but since I made the mistake I will personally get you one when made available...sorry for the slippage!!!

Unless you want to post a photo of yourself for the judges??? Couldn't hurt .


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Nov 14, 2012)

AlphaMalePharma said:


> i know all you  ladies will be posting pics in your new  AMA ANGEL shirts when you get them right?



That is what the contest was supposed to be in the first place, but then SisterSteel posted that beautiful picture of herself and the contest starts lol!!! So yes please pose in your AMA shirts and take a photo and post it up for the AMA Angel Army!!! This is going to be badass!!!


----------



## kristaleigh (Nov 14, 2012)

*pics from my first NPC bikini comp 9-8-12*







NCS18065 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## kristaleigh (Nov 14, 2012)

posted some pics but looks like the post has to be approved first? we shall see. in the meantime here's a link: NCS18065 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## kristaleigh (Nov 15, 2012)

Posted some pics but they're not showing up


----------



## AlphaMalePharma (Nov 15, 2012)

kristaleigh said:


> Posted some pics but they're not showing up



....im pretty sure you need 10 posts to post up pics but something tells me you would look great in one of our shirts so we will wait for you lol


----------



## kristaleigh (Nov 15, 2012)

I may have heavylifter post them for me then. I train with her and her husband


----------



## AlphaMalePharma (Nov 15, 2012)

kristaleigh said:


> I may have heavylifter post them for me then. I train with her and her husband



well you only need 3 more posts, good time for me to spark a conversation? lmao


----------



## kristaleigh (Nov 15, 2012)

Lol I need sleep. Teach spin in 4.5 hours


----------



## AlphaMalePharma (Nov 15, 2012)

kristaleigh said:


> Lol I need sleep. Teach spin in 4.5 hours


uh huh...thats what they all say lol


----------



## kristaleigh (Nov 15, 2012)

Lol


----------



## kristaleigh (Nov 15, 2012)

Ok let's try the pics again 


I'll hop on the computer for some more a little later


----------



## Z499 (Nov 15, 2012)

I can't wait to work you in the gym, I hope you were sore after we worked chest Tuesday 


Sent while doing arm curls in the squat rack


----------



## kristaleigh (Nov 15, 2012)

Lol yeah it was rough. We lifting tonight? I work til 7ish


----------



## Z499 (Nov 15, 2012)

Yup, leg day WOOT


Sent while doing arm curls in the squat rack


----------



## kristaleigh (Nov 15, 2012)

Z499 said:


> Yup, leg day WOOT
> 
> 
> Sent while doing arm curls in the squat rack



Woooooohooooooo!!!! Then I can destroy your wife on glutes and adductors


----------



## Z499 (Nov 15, 2012)

Sounds good to me cause both of you are mine on squats


Sent while doing arm curls in the squat rack


----------



## kristaleigh (Nov 15, 2012)

Z499 said:


> Sounds good to me cause both of you are mine on squats
> 
> 
> Sent while doing arm curls in the squat rack



Sweetness


----------



## kristaleigh (Nov 15, 2012)




----------



## HeavyLifter (Nov 15, 2012)

Get it girl!!!! you look ,great.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Nov 15, 2012)

Z499 said:


> Sounds good to me cause both of you are mine on squats
> 
> 
> Sent while doing arm curls in the squat rack


Well I'm tempted to make the drive and show you guys about squat mastery


----------



## Z499 (Nov 15, 2012)

dieseljimmy said:


> Well I'm tempted to make the drive and show you guys about squat mastery



Lol 


Sent while doing arm curls in the squat rack


----------



## kristaleigh (Nov 15, 2012)

Z499 said:


> Lol
> 
> 
> Sent while doing arm curls in the squat rack



The more the merrier...hope it's not too busy tonight.


----------



## HeavyLifter (Nov 15, 2012)

kristaleigh said:


> The more the merrier...hope it's not too busy tonight.



me too girl, but we all know the squat rack will be empty


----------



## kristaleigh (Nov 15, 2012)

HeavyLifter said:


> me too girl, but we all know the squat rack will be empty



It's Thursday though. We shall see. 7pm or so


----------



## AlphaMalePharma (Nov 15, 2012)

kristaleigh said:


> Ok let's try the pics again View attachment 48111
> View attachment 48112
> 
> I'll hop on the computer for some more a little later



damn....i think im in love lol


----------



## dieseljimmy (Nov 15, 2012)

kristaleigh said:


> The more the merrier...hope it's not too busy tonight.


I don't know about that. 4 or more everyone better be on the same page or things let lengthy.


----------



## kristaleigh (Nov 15, 2012)

dieseljimmy said:


> I don't know about that. 4 or more everyone better be on the same page or things let lengthy.



Truth


----------



## Z499 (Nov 15, 2012)

AlphaMalePharma said:


> damn....i think im in love lol



Sorry bro, the wife (HL) has already claimed her... its a sight to watch them spot eachother, and having elevated test running through me doesnt help one bit. IDK whether to be excited or sad.


----------



## kristaleigh (Nov 15, 2012)

Squat video turned out decent. My form isn't too bad. Always good lifting with you guys


----------



## HeavyLifter (Nov 15, 2012)

kristaleigh said:


> Squat video turned out decent. My form isn't too bad. Always good lifting with you guys



Hell ya girl, now we just need to get rid of the pad!!!!


----------



## kristaleigh (Nov 15, 2012)

HeavyLifter said:


> Hell ya girl, now we just need to get rid of the pad!!!!



Yeah, my low back was bothering me


----------



## dieseljimmy (Nov 15, 2012)

Z499 said:


> Sorry bro, the wife (HL) has already claimed her... its a sight to watch them spot eachother, and having elevated test running through me doesnt help one bit. IDK whether to be excited or sad.


 
I don't know wether to be happy or sad about this post

happy-your a lucky man to be in your position.
indifferent- I do not understand your plight. I have not trained with two very beautiful women before... It must be frustrating 
unhappy- come on man you said you were going to the gym at 7. Making posts 730 mid-workout? That's not an intense workout. Your better then that!


----------



## Z499 (Nov 15, 2012)

I went to the gym early around 5. Dont get me wrong its very enjoyable but its one of the "look but dont touch" kind of deals. 

here's HL having fun in the gym








Sent while doing arm curls in the squat rack


----------



## HeavyLifter (Nov 15, 2012)

Z499 said:


> I went to the gym early around 5. Dont get me wrong its very enjoyable but its one of the "look but dont touch" kind of deals.
> 
> here's HL having fun in the gym
> 
> ...



That's right curling in the squat rack!!!!!!!
Lol it was only for the pic


----------



## kristaleigh (Nov 15, 2012)

HeavyLifter said:


> That's right curling in the squat rack!!!!!!!
> Lol it was only for the pic



Lies...you do it all the time lol


----------



## AlphaMalePharma (Nov 15, 2012)

HeavyLifter said:


> Hell ya girl, now we just need to get rid of the pad!!!!



you're not alowed to use steroids if you squat with the pad


----------



## longworthb (Nov 15, 2012)

kristaleigh said:


> Ok let's try the pics again View attachment 48111
> View attachment 48112
> 
> I'll hop on the computer for some more a little later


Looks like I need to move back to Indiana lol


----------



## longworthb (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm a sucker for short hair and fit women lol


----------



## HeavyLifter (Nov 16, 2012)

AlphaMalePharma said:


> you're not alowed to use steroids if you squat with the pad



No she is natural, wasn't talking about me


----------



## kristaleigh (Nov 16, 2012)

HeavyLifter said:


> No she is natural, wasn't talking about me



Yeah I have to be right now bc so many of the shows around here are natural shows.


----------



## AlphaMalePharma (Nov 16, 2012)

HeavyLifter said:


> No she is natural, wasn't talking about me



lol, i was only joking


----------



## AlphaMalePharma (Nov 16, 2012)

kristaleigh said:


> Yeah I have to be right now bc so many of the shows around here are natural shows.



very impressive, you look great!


----------



## Z499 (Nov 16, 2012)

AlphaMalePharma said:


> very impressive, you look great!



Aww thanks bro... Reps


Sent while doing arm curls in the squat rack


----------



## AlphaMalePharma (Nov 16, 2012)

Z499 said:


> Sorry bro, the wife (HL) has already claimed her... its a sight to watch them spot eachother, and having elevated test running through me doesnt help one bit. IDK whether to be excited or sad.



lol...i bet


----------



## kristaleigh (Nov 16, 2012)

AlphaMalePharma said:


> very impressive, you look great!



Thanks! I'm trying for my pro card next year so I still have a long way to go


----------



## Sistersteel (Nov 16, 2012)

I concur with everyone.  I like the look of the design for the t-shirt.


----------



## AlphaMalePharma (Nov 16, 2012)

kristaleigh said:


> Thanks! I'm trying for my pro card next year so I still have a long way to go


well i'd say you're well on your way


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 18, 2012)

Hey ladies,

I loved all the pictures and participation shown for this contest.

AMA is still doing a weekly NFL contest: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/ama-labs/172998-contest-3-a.html#post2970896
There's no rule against a woman winning the contest so get your predictions in on the above thread for contest #3.
Show all us guys how much you love football.


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Nov 18, 2012)

kristaleigh said:


> NCS18065 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!



Very very nice! I got your back girl, and owe you a shirt when they come out...let me guess sm?


----------



## kristaleigh (Nov 18, 2012)

Yup small is perfect


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Nov 18, 2012)

kristaleigh said:


> Yup small is perfect



Sorry, I should have said petite ...


----------



## kristaleigh (Nov 18, 2012)

Lol I don't mind small. I'm a bikini competitor, little is good


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Nov 18, 2012)

kristaleigh said:


> Lol I don't mind small. I'm a bikini competitor, little is good



Geez you're quick lol...anyway, I got yours for you girl when they come out! Have a great Thanksgiving!!!


----------



## kristaleigh (Nov 18, 2012)

Lol I'm doing cardio so I'm on my phone lol


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Nov 18, 2012)

kristaleigh said:


> Lol I'm doing cardio so I'm on my phone lol



Ha...you and I are alike, that is when I am on the forums as well, but I am like on 10 different ones weekly lol!!! Mostly on EF, MC, and now am really enjoying this forum...needs an app though.


----------



## kristaleigh (Nov 18, 2012)

Use tapatalk. Works well


----------



## HeavyLifter (Nov 18, 2012)

kristaleigh said:


> Use tapatalk. Works well



Love tapatalk
.......you guys need to IM each other or something. Lol


Don't quit before the pain hits!!


----------



## kristaleigh (Nov 18, 2012)

HeavyLifter said:


> Love tapatalk
> .......you guys need to IM each other or something. Lol
> 
> 
> Don't quit before the pain hits!!



Lol truth. I've had a headache all day girl. No more whiskey.


----------



## HeavyLifter (Nov 18, 2012)

kristaleigh said:


> Lol truth. I've had a headache all day girl. No more whiskey.



Whiskey is my best friend. I've been food prepping and packing all afternoon



Don't quit before the pain hits!!


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Nov 18, 2012)

kristaleigh said:


> Use tapatalk. Works well



Will do, thanks for reminding me lol.



HeavyLifter said:


> Love tapatalk
> .......*you guys need to IM each other or something. Lol
> 
> *
> ...



Lol...really huh? ^^^ that is so true girl!!!


----------



## kristaleigh (Nov 18, 2012)

Blah I need to portion out everything for this week too  oh well. I'm doing extra cardio to burn off the Starbucks from today too. 445 calories down...17 min to go


----------



## Z499 (Nov 18, 2012)

MuscleAddiction said:


> Will do, thanks for reminding me lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol...really huh? ^^^ that is so true girl!!!




you should have been over for the GSP fight. you could have spent your time here doing your nails with them.


----------



## kristaleigh (Nov 18, 2012)

Z499 said:


> you should have been over for the GSP fight. you could have spent your time here doing your nails with them.



Still don't see why you wouldn't let us do yours


----------



## Z499 (Nov 18, 2012)

kristaleigh said:


> Still don't see why you wouldn't let us do yours



i have to be passed out and shitfaced before i let you girls do that to me.


----------



## kristaleigh (Nov 18, 2012)

Z499 said:


> i have to be passed out and shitfaced before i let you girls do that to me.



We about had you there


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Nov 18, 2012)

Z499 said:


> you should have been over for the GSP fight. you could have spent your time here doing your nails with them.



Ha...ha...you are a funny guy!!! Just finished coloring my wifes hair for her, one of my many talents...and I am no homo!!!

I will give my wife a pedicure, manicure, paint her nails, color her hair, whatever she needs me to do...because that is what a good husband does for the woman he loves!!!

If you don't like it...TS!!!


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Nov 18, 2012)

Z499 said:


> i have to be passed out and shitfaced before i let you girls do that to me.



Yeah you say that on the open forum...I'm sure you would submit to a few beautiful ladies wanting to paint your nails...and if not you are a stupid man!!!


----------



## Z499 (Nov 18, 2012)

MuscleAddiction said:


> Ha...ha...you are a funny guy!!! Just finished coloring my wifes hair for her, one of my many talents...and I am no homo!!!
> 
> I will give my wife a pedicure, manicure, paint her nails, color her hair, whatever she needs me to do...because that is what a good husband does for the woman he loves!!!
> 
> If you don't like it...TS!!!



i tried to trim HL's hair... that didnt work out too well. so i gave up after that.




MuscleAddiction said:


> Yeah you say that on the open forum...I'm  sure you would submit to a few beautiful ladies wanting to paint your  nails...and if not you are a stupid man!!!



idk why but i cant bring myself to let someone put fingernail polish on me


----------



## HeavyLifter (Nov 18, 2012)

Ok guys lets get the thread back on topic now. Any ladies have some new pics of them? 


Don't quit before the pain hits!!


----------



## AlphaMalePharma (Nov 18, 2012)

HeavyLifter said:


> Ok guys lets get the thread back on topic now. Any ladies have some new pics of them?
> 
> 
> Don't quit before the pain hits!!


yeah enough about painting nails, especially from you MA lmao


----------



## kristaleigh (Nov 18, 2012)

I'll take some tomorrow. I'm in sweats for the night


----------



## AlphaMalePharma (Nov 18, 2012)

kristaleigh said:


> I'll take some tomorrow. I'm in sweats for the night



sounds comfy lol


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Nov 18, 2012)

AlphaMalePharma said:


> yeah enough about painting nails, especially from you MA lmao



You're just jealous, did you know you can win a woman's heart through her feet? You just keep doing what you do best, leave the women to me.


----------



## AlphaMalePharma (Nov 18, 2012)

MuscleAddiction said:


> You're just jealous, did you know you can win a woman's heart through her feet? You just keep doing what you do best, leave the women to me.



jealousy is a sign of weakness, something of which i know nothing about lol


----------



## Bout2getReal (Nov 19, 2012)

AlphaMalePharma said:


> jealousy is a sign of weakness, something of which i know nothing about lol



My girls always get mad when i dont get jealous.. Im like shit if you wanna go then go.. No ones cuffing you here.. AHHH guess thats not always the right way to be.. I like to say im confident they like to say im an asshole  Fuck it whatta you gonna do.. Keep working out, keep having fun, keep making money and ive developed a sick shoe fetish.. No no not what your thinking MA, mister i like to do nails and hair LMAO.. I think i own more shoes than the girls i know. Gotta look fresh.. ANYWAYS I think HL had it right.. Lets get this thread back on track.. More motivation for the ladies and more pics of our Angels.. BTW decided to go with a Tank for you girls.. I'll be in touch.

Pit


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Nov 19, 2012)

AlphaMalePharma said:


> jealousy is a sign of weakness, something of which i know nothing about lol





ThePitCrew said:


> My girls always get mad when i dont get jealous.. Im like shit if you wanna go then go.. No ones cuffing you here.. AHHH guess thats not always the right way to be.. I like to say im confident they like to say im an asshole  Fuck it whatta you gonna do.. Keep working out, keep having fun, keep making money and ive developed a sick shoe fetish.. No no not what your thinking MA, mister i like to do nails and hair LMAO.. I think i own more shoes than the girls i know. Gotta look fresh.. ANYWAYS I think HL had it right.. Lets get this thread back on track.. More motivation for the ladies and more pics of our Angels.. BTW decided to go with a Tank for you girls.. I'll be in touch.
> 
> Pit



I will leave you kids thinking you have one up on me...I'm good, perfectly secure with who I am, I know what is important to me in life, so yes back to the ladies because they matter most!

Just let me know when the tanks are in because I owe one to a beautiful girl here !


----------



## Sistersteel (Nov 23, 2012)

I think we should postpone pics till the end of next week so everyone can get back to doing cardio and burn off all this thanksgiving meal.


----------



## kristaleigh (Nov 23, 2012)

Sistersteel said:


> I think we should postpone pics till the end of next week so everyone can get back to doing cardio and burn off all this thanksgiving meal.



Good plan!


----------



## HeavyLifter (Nov 23, 2012)

Sounds good to me, 


Don't quit before the pain hits!!


----------



## kristaleigh (Dec 1, 2012)

Ladies! It's been a week! Lets throw some pics up!  progress from bulking cycle. Now it's cutting time!


----------



## Bout2getReal (Dec 2, 2012)

kristaleigh said:


> Ladies! It's been a week! Lets throw some pics up! View attachment 48259 progress from bulking cycle. Now it's cutting time!



Tried sendin u a pm...


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Dec 2, 2012)

kristaleigh said:


> Ladies! It's been a week! Lets throw some pics up! View attachment 48259 progress from bulking cycle. Now it's cutting time!



Great job!!!


----------



## kristaleigh (Dec 3, 2012)

ThePitCrew said:


> Tried sendin u a pm...



Didn't get one. Weird.


----------



## kristaleigh (Dec 3, 2012)

ThePitCrew said:


> Tried sendin u a pm...



Sent u one Pit


----------



## Bout2getReal (Dec 3, 2012)

Got yours. But still will not let me send you one. May wanna check your settings.


----------



## Sistersteel (Dec 3, 2012)

Don't be shy.  Post new pics up and show us all your hard work.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 3, 2012)

more ss pics
thanx


----------



## Colestar (Dec 3, 2012)

Chest progress from 2 weeks ago....


----------



## HeavyLifter (Dec 3, 2012)

Colestar said:


> Chest progress from 2 weeks ago....



Wow!! Girl you look good, nice job!! 


Don't quit before the pain hits!!


----------



## kristaleigh (Dec 3, 2012)

Colestar said:


> Chest progress from 2 weeks ago....



Girl I wish my upper body looked like that...one day...


----------



## Sistersteel (Dec 4, 2012)

Have the shirts been sent out?  I don't see any of our female members sporting the t-shirts.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Dec 4, 2012)

Sistersteel said:


> Have the shirts been sent out?  I don't see any of our female members sporting the t-shirts.



I havent heard anything about the shirts yet..i would be sporting it right now!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 4, 2012)

nofing


----------



## Bout2getReal (Dec 4, 2012)

Working on them.. We had a lil hiccup out of our control. Its being worked on and you guys havent been forgotten about. Glad we are in a diff biz than t shirts lol.


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Dec 4, 2012)

Colestar said:


> Chest progress from 2 weeks ago....



 Beautiful!!!


----------



## chucky1 (Dec 4, 2012)

how did I miss this thread, you all look awesome, keep posting pics please


----------



## Colestar (Dec 4, 2012)

HeavyLifter said:


> Wow!! Girl you look good, nice job!!
> 
> 
> Don't quit before the pain hits!!



Thank you HL!!



kristaleigh said:


> Girl I wish my upper body looked like that...one day...



I saw your pics, you look good!! My upper seems to be my strong point, thank you!!



MuscleAddiction said:


> Beautiful!!!



Aww....


----------



## Colestar (Dec 4, 2012)

ThePitCrew said:


> Working on them.. We had a lil hiccup out of our control. Its being worked on and you guys havent been forgotten about. Glad we are in a diff biz than t shirts lol.



Well.... we will wait.... patiently!!


----------



## kristaleigh (Dec 5, 2012)

Quad progress!!!
Leaning out

Down 3lbs in 9 days. I'll take it


----------



## Valkyrie (Dec 5, 2012)

Sistersteel said:


> I don't have an AMA t-shirt on but here's a pic of yours truly...





I have those panties.


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Dec 6, 2012)

kristaleigh said:


> Quad progress!!!View attachment 48306
> Leaning out
> View attachment 48307
> Down 3lbs in 9 days. I'll take it



Great wheels girl, nice outer sweep, hams looking good too...keep hitting them!!!


----------



## Colestar (Dec 6, 2012)

MuscleAddiction said:


> Great wheels girl, nice outer sweep, hams looking good too...keep hitting them!!!




X2!! Nice!


----------



## kristaleigh (Dec 6, 2012)

Colestar said:


> X2!! Nice!



Thanks  just need the upper body to catch up


----------



## Colestar (Dec 6, 2012)

kristaleigh said:


> Thanks  just need the upper body to catch up



Well, I need to catch my bottom part up!!


----------



## Colestar (Dec 6, 2012)

Back pic taken over a month ago....


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Dec 6, 2012)

Colestar said:


> Back pic taken over a month ago....



Damn girl! Very nice, definition is coming along, taper, transition into the hips...all looking awesome! 

Keep it up ladies and keep this thread up too ...


----------



## Sistersteel (Dec 8, 2012)

Agentyes said:


> I have those panties.



You may have a similar pair but you don't have those. Not unless you want to bid on them, lol.


----------



## Sistersteel (Dec 8, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> I havent heard anything about the shirts yet..i would be sporting it right now!



That would make for some great pics.  All of us wearing just the shirt but that might get the thread moved.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 15, 2012)

Me!

I know, I can't pose lol, don't care about posing either


----------



## Valkyrie (Dec 16, 2012)

Jodi said:


> Me!
> 
> I know, I can't pose lol, don't care about posing either



Looking good girl, love that waist curve and your hammies too. I bet your tie ins looking nice.

~A


----------



## Colestar (Dec 17, 2012)

Jodi said:


> Me!
> 
> I know, I can't pose lol, don't care about posing either





What's your back routine look like??


----------



## Sistersteel (Dec 30, 2012)

Ok, so whatever happened to those t-shirts?


----------



## HeavyLifter (Dec 30, 2012)

Sistersteel said:


> Ok, so whatever happened to those t-shirts?



well........???????


Don't quit before the pain hits!!


----------



## kristaleigh (Dec 30, 2012)

HeavyLifter said:


> well........???????
> 
> 
> Don't quit before the pain hits!!



I want


----------



## sassy69 (Dec 30, 2012)

^^ me too!


----------



## Sistersteel (Dec 31, 2012)

I think everyone is waiting to see who gets a t-shirt so we can post some new pics.


----------



## HeavyLifter (Dec 31, 2012)

Sistersteel said:


> I think everyone is waiting to see who gets a t-shirt so we can post some new pics.



agreed sister!!!


Don't quit before the pain hits!!


----------



## Don Keballs (Mar 18, 2013)

Bumping this thread for so many good reasons!


----------



## kristaleigh (Mar 18, 2013)

Totally forgot about this thread


----------

